# Stupid Question of the day, Baseboard heater - Generator



## SKIN052 (Oct 9, 2013)

Heading to  buddies cabin this weekend to insulate the place for him. Wood stove is the next step after that. supposed to get real chilly this weekend, nearing on zero. No source of heat at this place yet. My questions is this, I have a baseboard heater maybe 2' long typical style. Is their any reason I could not just splice in a heavy duty extension cord and run it directly off the generator? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 9, 2013)

You probably could, but you're limited by the baseboard's output. Most max out at 1500 watts, which isn't going to heat a cabin much in zero degree weather. Probably better than nothing. You are also limited to the gasoline supply on hand.
As you seem to know, you'll need a pretty hefty cord to carry the current any distance, because you're going to make sure the generator is away from the cabin so there's no threat of exhaust getting into the living area.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 10, 2013)

that 2 foot piece of heat is only 500 watts. that is only good for heating a insulated bathroom in a normal house im not sure what the insulation is like where you'll be but in a normal house to figure for electric heat you would take the square footage of the room to be heated times 10 and that would give you how many watts of heat you would need to heat that space. if well insulated square footage times 7.5. if you are going to heat a bedroom you should be able to do it with a generator but if the whole house it would have to be a hefty generator. baseboard heat is 250 watts per foot. 
at zero degrees first order of business would be that wood stove. brrrrrrrr

frank


----------



## fbelec (Oct 10, 2013)

i forgot to say any baseboard heater 6 feet and larger is 240 volt smaller can be both 120 or 240 volt depends on how ordered


----------



## SKIN052 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 10, 2013)

a wick type kerosene heater might do a better job


----------



## jharkin (Oct 10, 2013)

rowerwet said:


> a wick type kerosene heater might do a better job



+1. Or a couple of infrared gas heaters and BBQ tanks.  If you use either for many hours crack a window for fresh air.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Veering from the main topic a bit - how are you insulating?

Just asking, as I have a buddy with a camp in the woods who insulated with fiberglass. Mice made a terrible mess out of that, almost ruined the place - he ended up stripping the thing right out and just creating a dead air space with a layer of OSB on the inside over vapour barrier, both airsealed as best he could. It holds heat pretty good with the woodstove going. Foamboard might be OK too - but after seeing what his place turned into I don't think I'd do fiberglass in the woods.

I might do the stove before the insulation too - you won't likely notice a lack of insulation with the stove going, until it gets real cold.


----------



## SKIN052 (Oct 10, 2013)

Insulation is fiberglass, not my choice but hey what do you do. Looked at the baseboard heater and I have 3 blacks and a red wire? What now? Help, lol.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 11, 2013)

don't even bother with that 2 foot heater that you have you won't even know it on in zero degree temps.
two blacks are for the over heat switch the third black is the element and the red is the element. just take a close look power goes in to one of the element wires the other power wire goes to the over heat switch and the second over heat switch wire goes to the other end of the element
btw a 12 by 12 room with 2 by 4 construction would take a 1500 watt heater ( five foot ) and at zero it would be working for living


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 13, 2013)

Set up a tent in the middle of the floor and sleep in it.  Your body heat will warm the area in the tent better than trying to keep the room warm.  I've successfully used shielded candles in a tent to heat it up quickly.  Be careful not to use an open flame in one.  

Matt


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 14, 2013)

be aware, if you are in a very small area with a burning candle, not all the wax is burned. you are breathng it, and it is coating your lungs.


----------



## dougstove (Oct 14, 2013)

Insulating a camp with fibre glass can cause all sorts of problems with mice, condensation...
My BIL inherited a fibreglass insulated camp and is seriously thinking of ripping it all out.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 14, 2013)

Id go with a propane heater. I used to use kerosene but too much fumes and smelly refilling. Small tank top models dont need electric and go up to 30000 BTUs.  That electric heater wont do squat in a cold cabin.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 14, 2013)

the small tent inside the cabin would work great, if it needs some heat, an incandescent bulb in a metal coffe can will give you plenty of heat
the old canopy beds with heavy side curtains were made for this reason.
If you want electric heat for sleeping, an electric blanket would work the best for less power


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 30, 2013)

When I was a kid, I slept upstairs with no heat. Had an electric blanket and two sleeping bags. Stayed warm but it was hard to get out of bed in the morning. You could set a drink on the headboard and in the morning it would be frozen.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 31, 2013)

yikes


----------



## Ehouse (Oct 31, 2013)

woodsmaster said:


> When I was a kid, I slept upstairs with no heat. Had an electric blanket and two sleeping bags. Stayed warm but it was hard to get out of bed in the morning. You could set a drink on the headboard and in the morning it would be frozen.




Feather bed and down comforter in Auntie's attic loft for me.  slept like a baby, but I had to run downstairs in the morning, or freeze in my tracks.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Nov 1, 2013)

Get a good 0 degree sleeping bag and a bottle of fantastic whiskey.....  My bets say you will be fine, and there won't be any odors in the air that you don't create on your own.....


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, this was a couple weeks ago now guys, i survived. Insulated the cabin and had a little electric heater blowing on me all night while I was in 2 sleeping bags. A bit of rum and beer helped as well! Back up at that place tonight but temps are expected to be in the low teens so I will be good. Thanks.


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.wisewaypelletstoves.com/
easy way to heat just about anything...


----------

